# ISO help/advice making choux balls



## menumaker (Jun 5, 2014)

I want to make some choux balls filled with creme patissiere for a party. Can I freeze them already filled ahead of time please and if so, how far ahead can I do it? I would then defrost them on the day and finish them with a coffee water icing. As i am making a lot of other things it would be good to prepare these and get them out of the way as it were.
Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2014)

I've never tried to freeze these but I would say it won't work.  I think you'd end up with  soggy, watery mess when you defrost.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2014)

I think you could freeze them filled with a scoop of vanilla ice cream and serve them with a hot chocolate fudge sauce.  I would take them from the freezer 15 or 20 minutes prior to serving them.

I would not freeze them with a pastry or whipped cream filling.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 5, 2014)

Walmart carries frozen cream puffs:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Poppies-Belgian-Mini-Cream-Puffs-17.5-Oz/14653910, among other varieties, so it sounds like it might be possible.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 5, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think you could freeze them filled with a scoop of vanilla ice cream and serve them with a hot chocolate fudge sauce. I would take them from the freezer 15 or 20 minutes prior to serving them.
> 
> I would not freeze them with a pastry or whipped cream filling.


 

+1

I think you could freeze them unfilled or with ice cream but not filled with pastry cream


----------



## menumaker (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Guys,
You've confirmed my doubts! I am going to go with something else I think just to be sure. I'll do a test next time I am making choux when it doesn't matter so much and I'll note my findings.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 10, 2014)

menumaker said:


> I want to make some choux balls filled with creme patissiere for a party. Can I freeze them already filled ahead of time please and if so, how far ahead can I do it? I would then defrost them on the day and finish them with a coffee water icing. As i am making a lot of other things it would be good to prepare these and get them out of the way as it were.
> Thanks


 You can buy frozen cream filled profiterolles so in theory it should work but I find them disappointingly soft. You could freeze them unfilled and crisp them in the oven when they are defrosted and then fill them when they are cooled.


----------



## menumaker (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you MC but I'm not going to risk it though. It's a wedding party and so
 there will be lots of other little cakes etc. as choices for afters that I'll be making. I just hadn't ever tried doing them like that before.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 13, 2014)

The title of this thread threw me at first. I was wondering why anybody would want to make cabbage balls.


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2014)

taxlady said:


> The title of this thread threw me at first. I was wondering why anybody would want to make cabbage balls.



You have been working to hard TL. Go pour yourself a nice glass of wine and relax.


----------



## menumaker (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry Taxlady,
Living in France, I now understand your confusion! Personally, it didn't cross my mind at the time as I was thinking 'cake'!!


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 14, 2014)

You certainly can freeze the un-filled pastry or if you bake them all one day, you can fill them the next.  IMO I would probably want them eaten the same day the were filled.
I made several hundred for my daughter's wedding, but they were filled with a savory chicken salad, instead of cream.  I don't think homemade cream would do well in the freezer. The commercial ones would have all kinds of stabilizers to stop them becoming the soggy mess that Andy refers to.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 14, 2014)

taxlady said:


> The title of this thread threw me at first. I was wondering why anybody would want to make cabbage balls.


I keep the "What drinks should I get for my bar?" thread title as "What drinks should I buy for my HAIR"!!!! It catches me every time


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2014)

While we are on the subject of choux paste, do the French make French crullers.

In this area we call them tractor tires.

I want to try making them at home one of these days.

Crullers Recipe : Food Network


----------

